# Artoshirt??



## mooncenstar (Jun 8, 2009)

I was provided this link today by one of my FaceBook friends and have not found much about the company/ I apologize if this is not the right forum to post this, but I am that clueless on what all it is that this company does and if they are any good, reliable, etc. 

Their number comes back as a trailer company through the BBB??

Tuxedo T-Shirts - Simply the best Tuxedo T-Shirt and T-Shirts for all occasions! : "We'll take your designs or ideas, customize the products and set you up with a web store within Art2Shirt. There's no work for you to do, other than post the link we supply you, advertise your product and just sit back and watch your products sell."

Sounds a little odd, but I thought I would ask about them here.

Thanks.


----------



## ArtoShirt (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello, I work for Artoshirt.net, maybe I can be of help. We are fairly new to the web t-shirt store business, as we are going on our second year online. But we have been in the wholesale screen-printing business for 19 years. 
We currently do fulfillment on a smaller scale than the big guys, but we offer a personal approach to it. We do in-house graphics, and we ship next day on all orders. Right now we have a project with a radio guy and a big fantasy sports site, so by smaller scale I don't mean the size of the project. We have our own products including the wildly popular Tuxedo t-shirt and we don't rely on fulfillment. 
Our price points are better than the big guys as we are supported by our wholesale business. (www.tmdesigncorp.com) If you have any questions, feel free to call the number on the site and ask for Todd or Dean.

Good luck whatever you do!!


----------

